# Axe Fx & Cubase



## Chriphery (Jan 19, 2013)

Basically, i'm thinking for the future, i want to go back to windows again, i miss cubase, logic is nice but i need a more powerful computer and since i can't afford a nice shiny macbook, i decided to sell it and go to windows. 
I'm going to have a laptop running cubase, and basically i want to know if cubase can do automatic preset changes to a click like pro tools and logic?
In the future me and my band want to play to a click and Axe Fx will be a big part of our live rig, so we want to try and focus more on the playing than tap dancing, would this be possible with cubase? or will i need to shell out a ton on Pro tools or a different Daw? 

Many thanks!
Chris!


----------



## Chriphery (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah just automate the tracks so that they get muted at certain parts.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 23, 2013)

Automated muting won't do anything for the Axe-FX, as the different patches aren't (or at least I assume they aren't) part of the tracks in Cubase. You'd have to manipulate the Axe-FX itself through Cubase, and I assume that this would either be done via some sort of automation or through the software that came with the Axe-FX.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jan 23, 2013)

You do this by making midi tracks and programming in patch changes via midi info. The volume and other aspects can be controlled as well. However, I'm not sure if this can be done in Cubase but I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## Chriphery (Jan 24, 2013)

what about pro tools then? 
Just realised i can get it half price since i'm a student!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2013)

Any DAW can do this, even the free Reaper.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 30, 2013)

Just make sure to bring a foot controller and keep it plugged in during the gig. That way you can override Cubase mid-gig should something fuck up. Laptops with moving intestants are by their nature not totally reliable for live use.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^He is saying use a solid state hard drive to prevent skips/computer failures during the gig. 

Again, I'm pretty sure Cubase can do this however its significantly more difficult than in Logic or Pro Tools. I've tried and come across some very simple road blocks but I cant get any answers on where I'm going wrong.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jan 30, 2013)

Periphery does this with their live rig (using Cubase). I got a chance to watch it work in person, and it is pretty sweet! Maybe you could hit up misha on how to do this?


----------



## penguin_316 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dammit, I knew you could. PeyeyG put out a great youtube vid describing how to do it in Logic but when I tried to replicate it in Cubase I failed 

I'm pretty sure I was close but something was missing. Someone should do a tutorial vid for Axefx+Cubase for midi controlled patches.


----------



## Chriphery (Feb 2, 2013)

concertjunkie said:


> Periphery does this with their live rig (using Cubase). I got a chance to watch it work in person, and it is pretty sweet! Maybe you could hit up misha on how to do this?



Periphery use Pro tools live man, or at least they do now.


----------

